# [SOLVED] Visual Studio 2008 - Unable to Add/Remove



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2009)

When you try to access Visual Studio 2008 Setup utility via Add/Remove Programs, it crashes with the message:
"A problem has been encountered while loading the setup components. Canceling setup."

This is caused by Security Update for Visual Studio 2008 (KB952241).  Remove this update via Add/Remove Programs (make sure "Show Updates" is checked) and restart the computer to regain access to the setup utility.


----------

